# Bentyl question?



## CatNap (Oct 20, 2001)

Hello everyone. I'm new here, this site was recommended by another member. Obviously, I'm here because I've had quite a bit of difficulty with bowel issues. Am looking forward to "meeting" you. I do have one specific question straight away, about Bentyl. My GP prescribed it, and I took one 20mg tablet in the evening last Thursday. In less than an hour, I began to experience rapid heartbeat and some trouble breathing, which I sort of expected. However, what I didn't expect was the severe tremor that began moments later.I also have multiple sclerosis, of a pretty mild remittant-recurrent form. I don't believe there's a neurologic connection to the adverse med reaction, though. I don't experience much in the way of tremor from it, normally.After taking the Bentyl, my fingers curled and clenched, legs shook, couldn't walk for staggering, jaw shook and clenched, severely slurred speech. I do take Neurontin for nerve pain, but the pharmacist assured me there would be no adverse interaction.I assume this was a rare and extreme reaction, I ran a search on Bentyl here and saw no such posting. Has anyone ever experienced this kind of tremor? I've not taken any Bentyl since, was too shaken up by the reaction to risk it again.Anyway please forgive a very long post. Thanks for any input, and for having me here. I'm sorry we're having these bowel problems but it's nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## 143Angel (Jun 4, 2001)

I understand some what of what you are going through. I started Bentyl about a month or so ago. I took it while at work, and boy was that a mistake. I couldn't talk right. My heart felt like it was going to come out of my throat. I thought that this is the wrong stuff to be on. Then I had a bad D night. I decided to try Bentyl again and remembered what my doc said, 'your going to have to get used to the side effects for a couple of days then it will be gone". Well he was right, for the next couple of days I gave the med a chance, explained to my secretary to take messages until I could talk plain again. My brain knew what I wanted to say but my mouth wouldn't work right. My vocal cords become very relaxed also which made me feel like I had congestion in my throat. In turn makes me hoarse. Well, needless to say it took a good week to get used to it but it was better than staying in the bathroom. Now my only side effect is the hoarseness for about an hour after it starts working. My brain and mouth have decided to work together again. My husband got a kick out of the way I talked, couldn't complete sentences.But all is well and good. You may want to just try 1/2 a tablet. I can't take a whole one before bedtime, it keeps me awake. If you just can't get used to the side effects, call your doctor for something else.Take Care.


----------



## CatNap (Oct 20, 2001)

Thank you for sharing your experience. Glad you've gotten some relief from the med, and good to read it is possible to acclimate to it.


----------



## Esther Story (Dec 11, 2001)

hey Catnap--I was on Bentyl for about five days. I missed one day of work because I honestly didn't think I should drive. I couldn't even function. The other day I showed up my boss watched me a about an hour then told me to go home. I had to quit taking that stuff. My doctor had me on 4!!!! a day. I never adjusted even after I reduced to 3 then 2 a day. I had slurred speech, EXTREME dry mouth-drank at least 1 1/2 gallons a day, I ran into walls (Literally!), was clumsy, couldn't feel my fingertips. I would find myself staring off into space for long periods of time, almost drooling...I thought I was loosing my mind of this stuff. It did help with my gas but constipated me even more, which was one of my original problems. I just told my doctor "Forget it!" I was not taking it anymore.Hope you have found some relief.peanuttface


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

I took Bentyl (4x daily for 3 months) and it didn't do a thing! Not only didn't I have any "side effects" but it also didn't stop the cramping and muscle spasms.I currently take belladonna (I can never remember the brand name, something like Donntel) and it works pretty well. When things really get harried, either from stress or a trigger food, nothing helps, but this seems to keep me on a even keel most of the time. I take 3x daily on an empty stomach.hope this helps!


----------



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

I've been on them all, however, the Bentyl made me feel like I had a huge lump in my throat and I couldn't breathe. So I have avoided it ever since. I get changed around on meds, Levsin as worked fairly well, now I'm on Donnatol (as needed) and it works really well for me. The only problem if your IBS/C all these meds tend to make that part worse.


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

my dr gave me bentyl a lot and he wanted me to take it daily for a while and for viruses which i get at least 2 times a yr he prescribes this to calm my stomach ive never had any effects just a little sleepiness but barely noticable and my stomach becomes calm


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

i'm new here too but thought i'd put my 2 cents in! =) i also take bentyl - "as needed". but i try to be careful when and where i take it bc of the side effects. i get very sleepy, dizzy, fuzzy headed, can't think too well, get a little goofy feeling, and my eyes feel weird and it seems like i can't see straight. usually it takes care of my pain, sometimes not, but even when it doesn't, i feel like i can deal better with the pain if i am dopey and happy feeling. lol boy i'm glad to know i'm not the only one who has to deal with it. =)


----------



## lynneo954 (Dec 30, 2001)

Loon, I have a full prescription of bentyl, can't stand it, I have all the side effects everyone has mentioned above. I currently take liquid levsin, works okay, same side effects but the liquid soothes faster. What are the side effects of donnytel (sp)? Does it work on the spasm pain? I wasn't sure if there was a difference between bentyl and donnetal. From research, I know that donnetal has belladonna as the ingredient. I know that can make one goofy but my main concerns are these horrid side effects from the bentyl,levsin meds.Look forward to hearing from you.Lynne


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

Lynne -Donnetal is belladonna and phenobarbital (a barbituate) so the side effects can be sleepyness/dizzyness/etc. However, I don't have any side effect unless I drink something alcoholic, then less than 1/2 glass of wine or beer will make me woozy and tipsy.My dad was given belladonna during WWII by a medic to battle a hangover, of all things.I also take Bentyl to supplement the Donnetal when I need something "extra".Good luck, loon


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

I have been using Bentyl for about 20 years now. I've also tried Donnatal, Valium, and Librax, but find that Bentyl has the best combination of symptom relief and side effects as well as being non-addictive like the Valium was. I have tried various strengths and find that the 20mg tablet cut in half (approx 10mg per dose)works very quickly and doesn't make me too 'dopey'. It is also very good at relieving a panic attack when I am out driving and, for example, get stuck in an I-4 traffic jam (those of you in Central Florida know how bad I-4 can be). I only take one dose a day if needed -- any more and the side-effects are too great. I can usually get by with about 5 doses a week. For me, the 10mg capsules do absolutely nothing while the entire 20mg tablet wipes me out and then causes a D rebound about 8 hours later. It took a lot of trial-and-error to find the correct doseage but now that I know the proper amount to take my IBS-D doesn't get in the way as much as it could.


----------



## Kenziemolly (Jan 14, 2002)

Hi everyone, I took bentyl for one day, and i didn't know what was happenig to me, i became dizzy, saw three people at once, my throat began to close up and i couldn't breath,







it was awful, i would never take it again. My doctor put me on levbid, seems to be working with some side effects, increase gas etc. I did notice some of you mention, levsin. Is this the same as levbid or different? I'm trying to work with my doctor to find a medication that works for me. Although i feel like i'm a pharmacy, between the levbid, and fibercon among allergy medicine, i would love to not be on anything. Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Bennkristy (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi all. I'm new here too and have to say thank god for this group. I really thought I was the only person out there that is extremely severe IBS-D. I take Dicyclomine( generic Bentyl) 2 pills 4x daily. This med has really not helped me much. It has helped me a little but does nothing for the anxiety or fear of leaving the house. After reading all the message boards it really looks like a good combination of a few meds might do the trick. But I do think it is important to see your doctor and really be prepared for the side effects. My only side effect with the Bentyl is insomnia. I can't go to slepp to save my life.Thanks again to everyone here. Every little thing that people go through really helps more people understand. Ben


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

i take bentyl and so far it makes me grogry. i have some truble thinking at times and my hands shake.other than that im doing ok


----------

